# Check this Z out! *Not 56K Safe*



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I came across this at My350Z.com and my jaw dropped. This guy is putting some major effort into it...the pics show the job in progress... Clickie for original thread









Where's the doors and Fenders?









What happened to the front bumper? 









Hmm...what could this be?









No comment on this...this should explain itself.









Rear Shot.

More to come....


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Right Side Shot









Side Shot W/Glimpse of Engine Bay.









Left Side Shot









Shot with engine bay.









Fin.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

ok now my jaw just dropped make him come to the meet LOL


----------



## runik (Dec 31, 2002)

Definately a dope ride. Not to sure If I would have personally went with that particular spoiler though. None the less he get's my props 100%.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

How can you /NOT/ like that? I mean, that is PIMP.
*looks at his Pulsar* Damn, I wish someone would steal it. (Collect on insurance... Cha-CHING!)

I actually like those rims on the car, too... and the spoiler... and that Z on the hood... man that's sweet.

Please excuse me now. I have to mop up my drool.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Rama said:


> *ok now my jaw just dropped make him come to the meet LOL *


 I'll try.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

Oh man, with that much effort put into a project for a $350000 plus vehicle, i can only give him props! I think the Lamborginihi doors should have came stock on that car after seeing the effort put into this car! Man what a job! this is a very good project! ill agree 100%


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

stealthb14 said:


> *I'll try. *


i'm assuming this guy is from socal.......dude, u gotta convince him to come .......thats a must see in person type deal


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

anthony jackson said:


> *Oh man, with that much effort put into a project for a $350000 plus vehicle *


 HOW MUCH?!?!?!?!


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *HOW MUCH?!?!?!?! *


 This guy got the kit for free, because he is prototyping it for that company. There's another Z in FL which is going through the same conversion.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

stealthb14, he didnt ask how much the kit was, anthony jackson said "project for a $350,000 plus vehicle" and he was just asking him, how much!?!


----------



## BFinlay (Apr 20, 2003)

the spoiler isnt to bad. the doors are sweet. the hood is nice but im not much for the CF look.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

> stealthb14, he didnt ask how much the kit was, anthony jackson said "project for a $350,000 plus vehicle" and he was just asking him, how much!?!



 Sorry guys! once again in my drunken manner, another zero managed to sneak onto my computer screen! take off one of the zeros so it looks like this 35,000, and it will be a little closer to what i was getting to.....


----------



## Nismom (Apr 27, 2003)

Damn...wonder if he's single


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

In fact, Yes i am!  


but you cant have my other zero though!


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

That is a bad a$$ car but I am not a fan of the spoiler either even though it is Veilside. The doors are cool though but is quickly becoming played out on show cars however this kit he has on there looks to be a quality one so at least it is well done. I dig it :banana:


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Update!

He's coming to the meet


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

stealthb14 said:


> *Update!
> 
> He's coming to the meet  *


no shit........thats gonna rock then. i'll make sure to take a camera now


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

Thats PHAT!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

DAMN U WEST COAST PEOPLE ...He should come to the FL meet.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

WHOA KICK ASS!!!!!


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

stealthb14 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yikes. that's to nice of a car to put that silly CF hood on... the damn thing looks like a celica now.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *DAMN U WEST COAST PEOPLE ...He should come to the FL meet. *


 There is a Z in FL who is also prototyping that kit...hunt him down Justin. Hunt him down


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

actually, there's also a FLorida Z club as well, I just want to lure this guy onto my home field so I can sack him, throw him in a lake and take off in his Z 





















And you thought I was serious


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

Hll no that C/F hood looks tight. I shit my pants when I saw this I think this is my favorite 350z.


----------

